# Clinton and Belle Fishermen



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats to you guys that fish the Belle and Clinton Rivers. I talked Gary Towns, the head of our area fisheries and you guys are getting 200,00 Steelhead for a fall plant. You should email him and thank him. He has a standing request in for any extra Steelhead as they become available and has chosen your area to receive these fish.
I found out something interesting. Did you guys know that they use Steelhead to feed the Muskies in the hatchery. OUCH! I'm told they rear extra fish for that purpose, but OUCH anyway. The mental picture of a Steelhead being gulped down by a Muskie is enough to give me nightmares.

[email protected]


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

They feed them to muskies because they are greasy fish helps them put on weight faster LOL:lol::lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Feeding those indigenous muskies some imported food. Kind of like me going out for ethnic food.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome news, thanks for passing it on.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

DE82 said:


> Awesome news, thanks for passing it on. Any idea where they'll be planting? I'd love to get my niece and nephew out to catch some. They seem to have a lot of problems on the paint -Bryon


I dont know if that would be possible, in the fall the fish are still pretty tiny. Last time they put fall fish in the river (check out the dnr stocking website for the clinton in oakland county in 2000) they averaged 3". Maybe by spring they will be bigger? Good news anyway.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

DE82 said:


> Awesome news, thanks for passing it on. Any idea where they'll be planting? I'd love to get my niece and nephew out to catch some. They seem to have a lot of problems on the paint -Bryon


You want to catch steelhead smolts?

We would all be better served if ya took your niece and nephew out for some bluegill fishing.

I reported a group of people that had a 5 gallon bucket 1/3 the way full of steelhead smolts.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Intentionally targeting a fish that you know is undersized seems like it would fall under the same legal category as targeting fish out of season etc.........


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Intentionally targeting a fish that you know is undersized seems like it would fall under the same legal category as targeting fish out of season etc.........


I was under the impression they were 10inch planters..sorry for the confusion 

On a side note, I've seen people fishing down in the clinton right as they plant and the DNR didn't seem to have a problem with it so I don't know if it's legal or not legal. I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers though, I figured the fish were legal, didn't think they planted them that small.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

DE82 said:


> I was under the impression they were 10inch planters..sorry for the confusion
> 
> On a side note, I've seen people fishing down in the clinton right as they plant and the DNR didn't seem to have a problem with it so I don't know if it's legal or not legal. I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers though, I figured the fish were legal, didn't think they planted them that small.



Even though those fish are planted for everyones enjoyment....I stick to my above answer... we would all be better served if ya found a hot bluegill bite.

I remember my daughters first fishing trip... Ice fishing. I had to make a few moves but finally got us over a school of cooperative perch. It was all I could do to keep her line baited and back down in the water for about 3 hours.

To this day... it's still my most fond fishing memory... And my daughter still believes I'm the best fisherman that ever walked this earth.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

tommytubular said:


> Even though those fish are planted for everyones enjoyment....I stick to my above answer... we would all be better served if ya found a hot bluegill bite.
> 
> I remember my daughters first fishing trip... Ice fishing. I had to make a few moves but finally got us over a school of cooperative perch. It was all I could do to keep her line baited and back down in the water for about 3 hours.
> 
> To this day... it's still my most fond fishing memory... And my daughter still believes I'm the best fisherman that ever walked this earth.


My niece and nephew are 15 and 16...they've done the bluegill thing and I'd like to get them into more than just that at this age. I've fished the clinton for trout for years and just started on the paint this year, I'm by no means new to the game...and I can't say I know what you mean by "we would all be better served..." Sounds a bit condescending just so you know.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Bluegills are a hoot, if you can find the bulls. Lots of areas accessible from shore where you can load up on nice gills with a fly rod. They will usually take a fly better than bait.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Bluegills are a hoot, if you can find the bulls. Lots of areas accessible from shore where you can load up on nice gills with a fly rod. They will usually take a fly better than bait.


I tend to jig fish for them Paul..tends to get fewer fish but bigger fish. I've never tried fly fishing for them other than using poper flies


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

DE82... with all your experience, expertise and respect for the fishery I seen you post about on these forums.... I would think you would have understood my comment. But I will explain it.... "we would all be better served" if people didn't follow the DNR truck to it's drop points and pluck from the rivers the very future of our steelhead fishery. In fact you should be a little concerned that people even do that. I know I am.... I have told the people doing it my views and concerns. I have also reported people that i seen abuse it.

But back on topic... geting any kind of plant in this area is wonderful news.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

tommytubular said:


> DE82... with all your experience, expertise and respect for the fishery I seen you post about on these forums.... I would think you would have understood my comment. But I will explain it.... "we would all be better served" if people didn't follow the DNR truck to it's drop points and pluck from the rivers the very future of our steelhead fishery. In fact you should be a little concerned that people even do that. I know I am.... I have told the people doing it my views and concerns. I have also reported people that i seen abuse it.
> 
> But back on topic... geting any kind of plant in this area is wonderful news.


If the DNR doesn't care if they fish for them, who am I to care? That being said I also don't care if they take fish..providing they're of legal size and not taking more than the limit allows. I too have seen people fill buckets on the clinton with sub-legal fish, I've seen the same thing on the west side of the state in the MO and I've called and reported it each time and only once did anybody come out. To me the problem not only lye's with people taking undersized fish and over a limit but the lack of response when you report about it...that how ever is a debate for another time. 

By in large in my time fishing the clinton I have seen a lot of steelie fishermen breaking the law..I've seen snagging and I've also seen people catch a fish, gut it for the eggs and leave the fish, dead on the bank. So IMO there is a lot more pressing issues than people fishing for the plants, if they are in fact letting them go after they catch them. Again just my opinion.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

If I start catching steelhead smolts I move on. Those fish die quite easily and quickly from handling. In fact it is such a concern that in Indiana and many Western streams they close down for the smolts to migrate downstream. 

Killing future steelhead is not what I would call smart angling. In fact, that is one of the few things I would probably open my mouth about if I was to see you doing that on a stream.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

FWIW, I would much rather catch a 10# Steelhead than a 10" Steelhead. 
Sure the little guys and gals are pretty, but the adults are beautiful - real marvels of nature. They pull drag, too. 

If someone does decide to go catch smolts, please pinch or clip your barbs, so the hooks don't tear up the fish's mouths too badly. If those smolts bleed more than a tiny bit, they will die. Sad, but true. 

Now a 10" Brookie I would get excited about.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

This thread is really about the gift of some awesome sport fish that will be added to an at best.... struggling fishery.


Sorry for my rant...

TommyT


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

That was directed at you DE82, since you asked. Even if you delete a post it still gets emailed to me.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

quest32a said:


> That was directed at you DE82, since you asked. Even if you delete a post it still gets emailed to me.


Well I fail to see why. There is simply nothing illegal for fishing for plants and I have already stated I was under the impression they were going to be of legal size when I made that post. 

Not to mention...I've seen loads of people down when they plant in the clinton every year fishing for them as they drop them in, never heard a DNR officer say anything to any of them and in the end I'm more worried about fishing legally and not what others ethics say. If the fish is of size and in season there's nothing wrong with targeting them. I know people who bring their kids down there to fish for them and as long as they pay for a license that is their right to do so. So if you were to look at me and say something because while I was trout fishing I caught a few fish you thought were plants I would probably look at you and say "I'm fishing legally, and that's all I care about"


and for the record I deleted the post because Tommy wanted to get this thread back on track....

Since we're talking about this just thought I'd pass some information on from talking to the three DNR officers this past season when they planted the clinton. I took my nephew down to see how they do it and asked a few questions....first was "Why not plant Brown Trout in the clinton? It's my understanding they have a higher temp tolerance than rainbows" To which I was told "We've found rainbow trout have a higher tolerance than browns when it comes to temp" my next question was about how many fish do you believe go out and become steelhead and how many stay in the river and the respond I got was "Less than half become steelhead, that's why we have to plant so many, it helps increase the odds of return fish" My last question was "how much natural reproduction goes on with the returning steelhead" to which I was told "I don't have a solid number but I would guess not a lot"

Judging by the answers I was given by the DNR on that day I'd say it's a put in take fishery...funny thing though, the fisheries biologist I've talked to, and my own experience tells me that's not the case.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I agree on the basis of fishing for planted "resident" trout. But why kill a bunch of steelhead smolts when you can wait a few years for them to be adults? Its just silly. Smolts are quite sensitive. I know I have killed my fair share in my day. And that is with me trying to avoid catching them. They dont' release for anything. The mortality is probably 50%, whether they are caught with bait, flies, or hardware. For some reason steelhead smolts die really, really easilty. I don't understand the mentality of trying to catch these fish. 

If I start catching a lot of smolts I normally move on. I try not to ever impose ethics on others. But steelhead are planted so they can migrate downstream and return. Not to become floaters because some guys fishing #4 countdown rainbow trout can't control themselves. 

Look at the programs up on the Au Sable. They do everything they can to protect smolts from comorants. The state of Indiana closes all of its steelhead streams every year in the late spring til the early summer so the smolts can succesfully migrate downstream. They protect these fish because they understand that if they allowed fishing a lot of the money spent planting them would be wasted for no good reason. 

DE82 you really need to expand your horizons. You claim to be such an expert on the way things are, but your knowledge is limited to 3-4 streams. Go out and fish a few hundered streams in a few different states and maybe you will understand that you are not the expert that you think you are. Hell, Ive been doing this 8 years and have chased steelhead, trout and salmon in 5 different states.... and probably fished 100-150 streams. Im still a rookie by standards. There are a few guys on this site that have done this for 50 years, and have fished 25 plus states and multiple countries, and are still learning.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

FishMichv2 said:


> the attitude of "i dont care what i do as long as its legal" probably isnt the greatest way of protecting an already fragile fishery. especially when it comes to showing young people the ropes. like it was previously posted, if you do intentionally target steelie smolts, please use small barbless hooks.


I C&R everything I catch on the paint and clinton and I said as long as I'm fishing legally I don't care what others say and I will stand by that. I think those who have spoken up have more that felt the same way.



mattm said:


> How long do those 3" have to stay in the river before there big enough to head out to the lake? I would think that most would die after a summer in the Clinton due to warm water temps and low O2 not to mention the anual oops by one of the treatment facilities.


Short answer no, and a good 60 percent of those will die before they get out of the river, fishermen or not. If you would like more info on what I've been told by the DNR and my own experince PM me because I'm frankly getting tired of being called out everytime I try and share anything on here. As Big D said it's the number one reason why this part of the forum gets very little activity. 



Ifish said:


> I think you guys are already getting cabin fever. Heres the point plain and simple. I've seen DE82 on here for awhile , perusing while I was not a member. He is always respectful and has a good heart in mind when it comes to our resources. I don't understand why you guys are getting bent out of shape.
> 
> The Point... If you have guys chase the DNR truck to catch smolt who cares? Once the fish enter the system no law is broke. And you are going to tell me honestly that who ever catches or targets smolt are going to imact an entire fisherie as a whole? If they plant 200000 and 1000 are caught as smolt do you feel the fisherie is gone? Probably of the 200000 a 100000 die before they reach maturity. Chances are in favor that even if you catch a smolt it will die due to stress and many other factors. The fact is like slammer said they are planted they are not native to most waters and they are their to be caught and we all pay for them. It's the same argument we see on the Huron. OHHHHHHHH you should let them all go to preserve the fisherie.. Why so the next moron 5 feet down can catch it and keep it and probably end up cooking it wrong and throwing it out anyways? The point is no laws are being broke ... it is what it is.


Thanks for the compliments Ifish.

and I'll close on this - We have a paint creek group on here, when Troutlord made it he got A LOT of flack for it and since he's started it I've learned a lot from people, like Big D and Troutlord who just don't post in here for the flack you get when you try and share info, from people who've never fished an area telling you how wrong you are to just flat out attacks people. I for one am here to learn and help others but it seems like when ever I give that a shot I get told how wrong I am. As anybody who has fished for trout before in ANY area knows different fishermen experience different things on the water given their meathods in how they fish and the body of water they are fishing. To write anybody off because of age or because what they have found to work or be the case in a body of water they fish isn't the same in a body of water somebody else fishes is flat out high school. I've had a lot of people PM me on here from my posts in this specific forum about fishing the clinton and fishing the paint and I've met up with a fair amount of those people and learned from them and according to them they learned from me. I never claimed to be an expert, nor do I try and come off as one but I do try and help others out. However it's become just not worth it anymore. I'm tired of worrying about what I say about trout fishing in SE MI so not to upset somebody else...and I'm really tired of being told how I don't know anything because I'm 23. Granted I don't know it all, never claimed to and I still learn every time I'm on the water but there is no reason to attack anybody because you don't agree with them. This may seem like I'm talking about Quest in this one thread but fact of the matter is it's not Quest I'm talking about, this sort of thing goes on a lot in this part of the forum. People being told "you need to fish more then have an opinion" is what got one of our most knowledgeable members to leave this site. I guess my whole point is be willing to learn and listen to others, just because somebody hasn't fished as long as you doesn't mean they can't teach you something  

I much like other members on here have decided It's not worth posting in this part of the forum anymore and I'll be sticking to the paint creek group. Sadly I've not been able to get the the other side of the state to fish for over two years now because of money and other things so for the better part of two years I've been sticking to the paint and clinton. I C&R everything I get. I use single hook spinners with the barbs pinched down, I pinch the barbs down on my small 1.5inch rapala's I use. I try not to ever handle the fish and I try and pick up and clean up the area around me every time I'm out. I know what we have in the clinton and paint and I try and do my best to make sure it stays that way if not better but when it comes down to it when I start getting attacked for wanting to get my niece and nephew fishing for a fish the DNR stocks, that likely, as Ifish pointed out isn't going to live to reach another two inches in size much less come back at 5lbs I must bow out respectively. I believe if the DNR didn't want these fish fished for they would let it be known in the rule book or tell people when they come down to the clinton and they are there a fair amount in the first week after they plant....but you know what? They do not, in fact one officer made a comment to me this spring when I had my nephew out and was teaching him "I'm glad this sport is being passed on to the next generation" and he and I talked for a good 45minutes. Remember Steelhead anglers, everybody had to start somewhere. If you were a young man in his early teens would you want people telling you that you can't fish for a stocked fish? I mainly do this to show methods of fishing for these fish and ways to handle them and try and show the importance in cleaning up an area when you see trash. I know NEVER in my life when my niece and nephew come to me and want to go trout fishing will I tell them no because we might catch some smoltz...not until the DNR tells me otherwise. So before you attack... Hopefully everybody at the end of the day realizes we all come on here to enjoy ourselves and nothing more. Kind of hard to do that when your being attacked or have to worry about if you put "Caught a 14inch trout today in paint creek" is going to get half a dozen people on your back. In the end just follow the rules and stay safe out there guys, anybody who's stream fished knows there can be a lot of hazards in doing so. Keep your wits about you and always be willing to learn. You'll meet some great people in doing so.  -Bryon


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

slammer said:


> They are not smolts and they are planted to be caught.


That is wrong info. The plants they stocked in April on the Main Branch of the Clinton were 7.4" fish and the plants in the North Branch of the Clinton just last month on the 17th were 2.54" fish. 
The main branch plants are bigger than what would be considered smolts but still sub legal and the North Branch plants are smolts.
Both plants are sub legal size to keep.(check the dnr stocking database)
The Paint also gets planted with sub legal fish so it is not considered a plant and keep stream. 
Also the Clinton and Paint (Paint Creek also has naturally reproducing fish and structure and temps to substain a natural fishery)have much lower temps than the Huron so they have a better survival rate from high temps.The Huron plants really dont have any chance to survive, thats why they plant larger than legal sized fish. But both (the Clinton and Paint Creek) do hold many legal sized fish. 

But to go back to the original start of this thread, DE82 never said "ohh yippee im gonna go catch me some smolts" or said " I am gonna take my neice an nephew to take them fishing to teach them how to catch newly planted fish"!

The Clinton near Yates is open all yr and the DNR does stock it but to condemn someone who wants to fish it because He/they may catch an undersize fish is just wrong. As long as he/they follow the law no harm no foul.

Working for 5 yrs in the now closed fly shop in Rochester,I have seen/heard of alot worse things that have gone on in the Clinton than what DE82 is doing,everything from snagging to slitting open mature Steelies for the eggs and leaving the rest of the fish behind to even angler harrasment from anti's.

We all need to band together now more than ever (regardless of how we decide to fish (fly/bait/keep/release) and contiue to teach youngsters to get outdoors and lead a good example!!


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I, for one believe in numbers and math. If you have 6 things that can kill you and remove one of them, that leaves 5 things that can kill you and thus increases your chances of survival. The same thing goes with fry and smolts. Sure, it's not illegal to fish for plants, but what is legal may not be ethical. The DNR makes the laws, but not all laws are right. Do you live your life based only on whether your within the law? Some things just aren't the right thing to do. Just look at big business and all the ways they can work within the law to do things that are just plain wrong, like credit card rates. If you want to sustain a good fishery for yourselves, you have to help manage it. How do you know that the fish you are catching aren't some of those that are strong enough to survive, if left alone. To say that catching 1000 out of a 200,000 fish plant makes no impact is not good math [IMO]. It has impact, even if it's a small one. Out of those 1000 fish 50 could surivive and come back as adults. It would a great morning, if 50 fish pushed into your fishing hole at one time, wouldn't it? Out of the 200,000, you may get a return of 5,000 to 10,000. I don't think it will be that high though. I would do whatever I could to keep that number up. Every fish counts. According to the biologist, those plants will probably head for the Easter Basin of Erie. Some of the survivors will get lost trying to get back to Clinton and stray into other rivers on the way. It's up to you to care for and maintain your fishery. It's all numbers, odds and percents, pure and simple[IMO]. I commend any efforts to pass on this great sport. It gives kids something to look forward to, beside TV, video games, or the street. I'm just trying to look at it from a simple numbers point of view. Do what you feel is best for your fishery. I don't even fish the Clinton, but would like to see it flourish.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

while fishing the pere marquette yesterday i had two 5-6 inch steelie smolts go floating by me. one could only assume their demise was a result of being caught and handled. perfect example of why they should not be targeted. barbless hooks and wet hands before handling should increase their chances when they are caught however.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I just want to add something that totally slipped my mind. I talked to one of my local biologists, when we got our spring plant. I asked him if they could prohibit fishing within a certain distance of the planting site for the amount of time it takes the plants to disperse along the river. He told me that is was a sound idea, but the DNR is reluctant to add more laws to the books, when they have difficulty enforcing the ones they already have. Consider that information, if you target plants, please. Call the biologist and verify it if you wish. I've talked with all of them, but I think this was Jeffery Braunsheidel. at 248-359-9046 or [email protected] .


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

I love all the amateur fisheries biologists that have come out of the woodwork. Listen, fish aren't as delicate as you think and aren't as rare even in the Clinton. they have a built in instinct to survive. BTW..fish travel great distances in short period of times...so most of the steelie smolts probably make their way up to Lake Huron in short order.


A few years back, I caught a tagged Walleye in the St.Clair River -North of St. Clair. The fish had been released only 5 days earlier in the North branch of the Clinton..So fish aren't just sitting around waiting to be plucked out of the water...it survival of the fittest and they know it...


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

GaryFisherman said:


> I love all the amateur fisheries biologists that have come out of the woodwork. Listen, fish aren't as delicate as you think and aren't as rare even in the Clinton. they have a built in instinct to survive. BTW..fish travel great distances in short period of times...so most of the steelie smolts probably make their way up to Lake Huron in short order.
> 
> First you sarcastically state that you love amateur biologists, then proceed to tell us about fish biology. I can only assume that you are a real biologist, but if you were, you would know that, since these fish are only 4 inches, they are not smolts, they will be in the Cinton for a year or more, before they smolt. We amateurs went over this already. I get my info by calling the real biologists. None of these fish went to the Huron, because the water will get too warm next summer. Does that sound like they will leave the river in short order?


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

DE82 said:


> If the DNR doesn't care if they fish for them, who am I to care? That being said I also don't care if they take fish..providing they're of legal size and not taking more than the limit allows. I too have seen people fill buckets on the clinton with sub-legal fish, I've seen the same thing on the west side of the state in the MO and I've called and reported it each time and only once did anybody come out. To me the problem not only lye's with people taking undersized fish and over a limit but the lack of response when you report about it...that how ever is a debate for another time.
> 
> By in large in my time fishing the clinton I have seen a lot of steelie fishermen breaking the law..I've seen snagging and I've also seen people catch a fish, gut it for the eggs and leave the fish, dead on the bank. So IMO there is a lot more pressing issues than people fishing for the plants, if they are in fact letting them go after they catch them. Again just my opinion.


 
I hate seeing trout being exploited like this too. It just shows that many folks have no heart for the sport and when they gut them only for the eggs, thats just plain sick. I wished these folks would be denied fishing licenses :xzicon_sm


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

burp.....mmmm, smolt sushi topped w/ fresh steelie spawn, my absolute favorite!!!! Where will that truck be again?


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

Steelmon,

If Steelhead are so delicate and precious let's just not for fish for them. If we see one swimming by we should avert our gaze as to not upset the delicate little creature. In fact, we should just start throwing people in the river if we suspect them of fishing for Steelhead while yelling .."Long live the delicate fish that we worship as our new god!'

It's a fish...not a rare ruby. Maybe if you caught more you wouldn't think they were a mythical creature along the lines of Bigfoot....

Now, stop all the old fish wife whining and get on the water and catch a fish...


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

At what point did I say Steelhead were anymore delicate than any other fish? That's not the point I'm trying to make. Just like any other fish, there is an increased mortality rate when you add catch and release to all the natural dangers these fish face. Do you target 8 inch bass or 8 inch Walleye? Why target undersize trout? Cause it's fun? That's not an attitude I would attribute to a "sportsman". Find some panfish to play with rather than target a 6 inch fish with a size limit of 10 inches. Carp are great fun and big. There are suckers, shad, Sheephead, and other species that will give you a better tug than a trout fry. Try a 10 lb carp on an ultralight. You won't chase fry anymore.

I'll repeat what the real biologist told me. It's a sound idea to keep people from targeting these fry, but there just isn't a law in place to prevent it yet. There won't be a law to stop it unless we can afford to increase our law enforcement staff. We badly need a license fee increase. I see poaching all the time, in my area. The COs are strained to the limit, especially in fall and spring. Yes, I call RAP. It's on speed dial.


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

I totally agree. But the problem is no one can ever stop poaching. And catchin these fry is not fun compared to all the species there is to target. Ive seen them caught on big spinners, spoons and jigs that get sucked rite down their mouth. The problem is that most of the time, a treble or spoon will just tear their mouth and throat up which pretty much means their gonna die. And I hate to see that.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Great point treble. It's unfortunate that there are few alternatives to hooking fish. Everyone would prefer to use trebles if they didn't damage fish depending on the strike but the numbers aren't in the fishes favor.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

If you just have to target there fish, you can remove your treble hooks and replace them with a single Siwash Hook, with the barb pinched down. If replacing a hook is too much trouble, at least pinch down the barbs on your trebles. 

I saw a guy get arrested at Flatrock the other day. The CO wasn't very gentle about it either. He slammed the guy against the grill of a truck and yanked his arms behind his back. You can never erradicate poaching, but more law enforcement would help to reduce it and is sorely needed.

I watched so many guys keep out of season and undersize Walleye and bass last spring, it wss ridiculous. I have to buy cell phone minutes. When you approach some of these people, they give the old "I didn't know" story. There are fiah and game books right there when you buy your license; read them. That excuse won't fly with a CO. Ignorance of the law is no excuse.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Seen that last year also, there were a bunch of guys last year fishing the backwaters and keeping every bass they caught so I calle RAP and sure enough in about 10 minutes the CO was there. 

You can crimp your barbs, it helps but even the fact of being caught stresses alot of the fry to the point of dying. It's just something that isn't gonna stop and it's been happening for awhile anyways.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

That stress problem is true. Even in the best conditons, fish build up lactic acid in their muscles during a fight. It takes awhile for that acid to disperse from their system. Even a fish that swims away looking fine will be impaired for awhile. Until it fully recovers, This makes it an easy target for predators.


----------

